# Updating Office 2004 Mac Office Wide



## 123RMud (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi-

I manage a Mac workgroup of almost 50 people. They all use Office 2004. I need to update them all so they can read/write the new Office formats from Office 2007. Many of them are behind on their updates. Like some have Office version 1139 and below. 

*I was wondering if there is a combined updater that will catch them up to 1151 and then the Open XML Converter?* You know like Apple does with its OS Combined updates? From Apple if you have Mac OS 10.4.7, you can get updated to 10.4.11 using the Combined updater. One update catches everything in between. It is also one file to download.

If Microsoft does not offer a similar updater, it will take on average about 20 minutes to install the some eight or more patches per workstation. 

Thanks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't use Office, so I have no idea. This is something you can ask Microsoft about. Have you checked out their Mac site, Mactopia, yet? Also, I know that at one point Microsoft did have a software updater for Macs that you could run and it would check to see if there are updates for the sofware installed on the Mac, kind of like Apple's new Windows software updater that installs with iTunes. But it has been a while since I saw it, as I don't use any Microsoft software anymore.


----------



## 123RMud (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah. I checked microsoft.com/mac. 

I thought this was Microsoft sponsored forum. Guess not.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope, this a completely private, independantly run forum, funded by donations and out of our own pockets.


----------



## macthorough (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's what I would do... I would blow away all MS office instances on all machines and install then update a fresh copy. I would do a small 15 comps at a time. That ok?


----------



## 123RMud (Aug 20, 2008)

I've already completed my updates. Office 2004 1150, 1151 and the Open XML Converter 100 in that order. The 1150 is a combo update, just that Microsoft does not readily list it as such.

You suggestion of updating fresh copies is not necessary and would take far too much of my valuable time.


----------

